# Chicks for ferrets



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Have just given my ferrets a chick to see wot they thought, Frankie wasnt that impressed but the other 2 went mad for them, so how often can they have them and how many?


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

one each a week is best mine love them but they do make them have soggy poops the next day:lol2:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

oh nice!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They would eat this if they were running free, they are designated carnivoures there is nothing to stop you supplying them with this twice a day. They are desinged to eat this and even in rotting form as well. This is the best diet fur feather and bone!!
Mine eat meat everyday but because they live in the house i darent give them whole animal.


Marina


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mine have meat everyday too, they went mad for the chick , it was gone in like 2 mins!!


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

mine have 1 chick in the morning and 1 in the evening  best food for them as they are carnivores in the wild. If you put a rabbit in theyll eat everything but the skull  i havent tried it as i keep bunnies so the thought of it just creeps me out :lol2:
Most pet shops tell ya to feed em on cat/dog food but thats well bad advice... way to fatty for them and can cause em all sorts of probs down the line. Natural is always best.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

chicks are not so good as a complete diet as the bone is too sotf and the have not yet developed muscle once a week as a treat is fine.

chicken wings are best as the bone and muscle are built up this gives them more nutrition then a chick would 

as a treat too you can give them chicken liver my word they will go mad then!!:lol2:


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I believe the people on the ferret forum suggest giving them once a month unless you pop the egg sack first which requires A. strong stomach & B. somewhere you don't mind squeezing the chicks tummy til the sack somes out of it's anus :lol2:

Mine get them maybe twice a month but they do have a whole one each, the kits go mental for them and the adults are quite excited to see them where as they never bothered when I put a rabbit in, they thought it was too much hassle to bother to start disecting a bunny!!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

The people i bought my original ferrets from just used to throw whole chickens in to the cages. The stink from their cages was horrendous.

Marina


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> The people i bought my original ferrets from just used to throw whole chickens in to the cages. The stink from their cages was horrendous.
> 
> Marina


I'll second that.

Mine get fed meat at least once a day, in the mornings and then normally have some of what I defrost for the dogs, they enjoyed tripe this evening!!


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Chicks are not good for ferrets the same as they aren't for snakes, its basically an egg with fluff on. Now and again won't hurt. If they were a week old when they have eaten something and the bones harden a tad and they have a bit of feather then they are a lot better, any chicken farms near you where you could ask for their culls?
Chicken wings are probably ok too but they aren't getting the nutrients they would get from the prey animals intestine and organs. Offal such as liver and tripe should be fed as a treat not a staple diet.
If you don't have a source of complete carcases and feed mainly dry then a defrost rat now and again would probably be appreciated by the ferrets.
The faeces of a naturally fed ferret are hard and black, if feeding chicks/eggs or offal or a complete diet they tend to be soft and mushy and i don't envy them one bit having the trots every day.


----------

